#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Engineering students from India attend World Engineering Education Forum in Argentina

## Abhinav2

In a rare feat achieved by Baba Banda Singh Bahadur Engineering  College, Fatehgarh Sahib, two students of the College have been selected  to attend the 8th Global Students Forum during the World Engineering Education Forum (WEEF2012) from 14-18 October 2012 at Buenos Aires, Argentina.  The selection of the students has been made by the Indian Society for  Technical Education New Delhi. 

Informing this, the College Principal Dr M  S Grewal congratulated the students Puneet Garg and Aman Takyar. Dr  Grewal added that the two students will represent Punjab Technical  University at the Forum. Puneet and Aman, both final year students of  B.Tech (Electronics and Communications Engineering) expressed joy and  satisfaction over the development. Dr Hardeep Singh, Head of the ECE  Department of the College; and Dr J S Oberoi, Dean (R & D) of the  College maintained that the international exposure of this nature helps  the students in enriching their professional capabilities.

Source: Times Of India






  Similar Threads: Students from UAE attracted to India for affordable education Major Projects in India...for Mechanical Engineering Students.

----------


## mycivilengineer

It's felt so proud of those who would hve gne for this events...

----------

